# Sticky  Bolens Belt Cross Reference List



## aegt5000

I put together a list from the belt information I have.
The list is by Bolens part # and gives the belt type and length.

There are some special cross sections where the actual Width X Thickness
has been listed instead of a belt type. There are also some special belts
that I have incomplete dimensions on. But for the most part there are 
over 200 Bolens belt part numbers cross referenced to conventional belts.


----------

